# Lowrance hook-9 chart plotter ?



## Epiceyes41 (Jun 14, 2012)

i think I have narrowed down my search on a new fish finder. Anyone have the hook-9 chart plotter? Is it a good unit for Erie and user friendly? I can get a really good deal on it. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The unit is great clear screen and much simpler than the HDS series. The hook basically replaced the older elite HDI series. If I could make a suggestion when you go to buy this unit if you are looking for the best charts that you can have consider buying a Navionics chip or possibly looking for a unit that comes with one. This will get you the best maps that you can have and also work on the unit as a supplemental aid with the base maps that come preloaded on the unit.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

can this be link to an elite 7?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes the hook can link only nmea 2k to the elite 7


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

jcoholich said:


> The unit is great clear screen and much simpler than the HDS series. The hook basically replaced the older elite HDI series. If I could make a suggestion when you go to buy this unit if you are looking for the best charts that you can have consider buying a Navionics chip or possibly looking for a unit that comes with one. This will get you the best maps that you can have and also work on the unit as a supplemental aid with the base maps that come preloaded on the unit.


The Hook series does not need a Navionics Card, it comes pre loaded with all the lakes and all you need is the micro card that you can get anywhere to back your data up with. I have the Hook 7 and love it.. ease of operation, and works great on auto.


----------

